# Colour Scan or Black and White for ACS/PR



## RPSF (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi All the Expat Gurus,

I was doing the paperwork for submitting documents to the ACS for the purpose of applying for a PR. I had been advised by a friend to get colour Xeroxes and scans done of the documents and certificates. Is this really necessary?

Could someone guide me based on their experiences?


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

For ACS, I took scans of the documents, printed them out (regular monochrome), got them notarized, scanned the notarized copies and provided them to my agent.

I also read a recent post saying that color scans are acceptable for ACS. While DIBP for sure accepts color scans, I can't confirm for ACS. However, the procedure I followed above will work for sure. Getting a color xerox might be a waste of money unless you have free access to a color printer at your work place or something and can print the scans there.

Also, scanning something and taking a print-out of that gives much better results than using a xerox machine to photocopy an original.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

RPSF said:


> Hi All the Expat Gurus,
> 
> I was doing the paperwork for submitting documents to the ACS for the purpose of applying for a PR. I had been advised by a friend to get colour Xeroxes and scans done of the documents and certificates. Is this really necessary?
> 
> Could someone guide me based on their experiences?


If you are uploading the original copy then notary or true copy is not required. This original copy needs to be scanned in colour.
If the scanned copy is in B/W or a photo copy then it needs to be notarized and attested.
You may go with B/W photo copies and get them attested as true copy by a lawyer and then upload the same to ACS.
Uploading originals will be ideal.

Amit


----------

